# big myrtle burl wall hanger



## davduckman2010 (Aug 16, 2014)

I bought this in our first wb auction its a hugh myrtle burl slab. was going to make my mom a table out of it but she insist on hanging it on the wall just like it is . she says its beutifull and looks like a bunch of trees in a forest. cant argue with yer ol mom so on the wall it goes this has its first coat of poly 3 or 4 more and she will be hanging.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Greggas (Aug 24, 2014)

Better use some big picture hangers !


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 24, 2014)

That's a nice one duck for sure....my wife likes to hanng some of my burls around too. I don't mind.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## calcnerd (Aug 27, 2014)

That's an awesome piece!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Aug 27, 2014)

Duck, I think that's a great idea. I should formally do that in my shop. I've got some burls that are so nice to look at, I'm afraid I'll just ruin them! May as well hang em on the wall where I can admire them I suppose.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

